# anyone close to Perry, FL?



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I need someone to go look at a boat for me in Perry, FL. Anyone on here close by?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Can possibly pass by on my way from Pensacola on Sunday. Lemme know.


----------

